# Specialized Hardrock vs Cannondale Trail 6 - Best Road Bike?



## eaglez21 (May 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am in the market for a mountain bike as I will be doing some random rough trails here and there, but honestly, a majority of my biking will be around town, as I live kind of far from any fun trails. So I've narrowed it down to the Specialized Hardrock Disc vs Cannondale Trail 6.....are either of these bikes better on the road as the other? Because I know they will be fairly even in terms of performance on the trails....But in reality this bike will probably be used: 80/20 - Road/Mountain.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

What is your skill level? I got a Specialized Hard Rock for my first mountain bike and love it. It takes a beating and keeps on going. I have had some horrible crashes and the bike holds up no matter what. I can't speak for the Cannondale since I have never ridden one. If you are a newbie and will be doing some rough stuff I can say you won't be disappointed with the Specialized. I do roadbike on it when I have to. I hate road riding, but it works for that as well. I don't know if I would want to do a 100 on it or anything.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

They'll both be pretty rough.

You can buy a complete road bike for the price of a set of slick tires. (Well, nicer slicks anyway.) And a nicer road bike for the price of a set of road wheels.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Are you using the bike for daily commute? off road capable bikes are more expensive than road riding bikes. If you are doing more road then it's a better idea to just get a commuter or even road bike.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

They are pretty much of a muchness, go for the one that you like the best and from the shop that you think is going to give the best service.
My wife has an older Hardrock, that I got 2nd hand for $200, it has been great. She uses it to commute to work / put some racks on and go shopping and go easy trail riding with me and the kids. I put some 1.5" Panaracer Ribmo slicks on the stock wheels for her to commute / leisure ride. When she decided she wanted to come trail riding with me and the kids I got a second hand XT wheelset for $250 with 2.1" Crossmarks and a second set of rotors.
One thing to bear in mind is to work out what you mean by "road" riding - if you are planning on 30mph+ long distance road riding rather than more leisure, commuting etc then these MTB's are not for you, like wise they are not going to be great for XC racing or AM / DH. But they are pretty good as general bike, which is where it sounds you are at


----------



## eaglez21 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the comments....just went out and bought a Cannondale Trail 6 and am loving it....the problem with road bikes is, you can't use them on trails at all, whereas a mountain bike you can use either road or trail which is perfect for me.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice. Congratulations.

If this decision comes up again after you develop your trail skills, try your trails on a cyclocross bike. Cyclocross, touring, and even massed start bikes are all ridable on singletrack, but it does take more finesse.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I really like the new cannondales. I might get myself a new cannondale 29er one of these days. 

I think my next bike will be a hybrid. Something cheap and simple like the diamondback insight 2. I find myself riding road more and more and my trek 4500 with Kenda klaws is a beast to ride on the road.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Sickmak90 said:


> I really like the new cannondales. I might get myself a new cannondale 29er one of these days.
> 
> I think my next bike will be a hybrid. Something cheap and simple like the diamondback insight 2. I find myself riding road more and more and my trek 4500 with Kenda klaws is a beast to ride on the road.


As a hybrid rider for the last 5 - 6 years my advice is don't bother, if you want something to go on roads get a road or CX bike. I've been mountain biking for years and I got a hybrid to start commuting on road to work. To start with it was OK and as stuff wore out I replaced it, The only thing left from the original bike is the frame and that is about to get swapped out. I am running rigid LHT forks, a 105 / Ultegra mix drive train, avid single digit 7 brakes - 105 hubs with Alex rims race 28, 700c x 23mm Conti ultra tires - it is basically a road bike. The super stiff heavy weight scott Al frame and shortish top tube does make for a good tourer when set up with my second 29er wheelset and it is very stable with loaded racks.
I can't complain as I've more than had my monies worth out of it but if I should have bought a CX bike at the outset - it is pretty limited on weeknight club rides that I have started doing - Hybrids are to all intents and purposes the worst of both worlds not the best - they are pretty crap off road BTW. A CX frame and fork / with drop bars is on the way in the next few months


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I actually had not planned on using it offroad at all. Just on road and cruising around the neighborhood.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

I like riding my hardtail mountain bike on MUPs and streets-- I don't like road bikes at all so I can relate to the OP. If I was going to pick any additional bike, I'd get a Electra or something like that with more upright seating.


----------

